# Book of interest



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

I simply must recomend a book called Thunderstruck. Alternates between Marconi's research and Dr Crippen's life leading to the murder. 
The first crime arrest made using wireless. 

You might save considerable money by googling booksellers. I got mine
from "better world books" they only charge $3.76 mail to anywhere. Enjoy.

This is a gripping WELL RESEARCHED story showing the reactions and pettiness of the leading scientists of the day, Maxwell, Flemming, Lodge etc. It also gives a surprisingly detailed insight of life in England in those days and Marconi as a person.

An absolute must read for anyone who has listened to the bedlam on five ton in the English channel.
Enjoy de chas (Pint)


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for info, Chas. It sounds good - will get on to this right away


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Sounds very interesting to this ex R/O. Thank you
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

*additioN*



charles henry said:


> I simply must recomend a book called Thunderstruck. Alternates between Marconi's research and Dr Crippen's life leading to the murder.
> The first crime arrest made using wireless.


Forgot to mention, it also makes one wonder why Crippen took so long before he committed the murder
de chas


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

R651400 said:


> Chas wadr Fleming, Lodge and later de Forest were "scientists" in a similar vein to Marconi, plagiarising their knowledge from others.
> 
> According to the book these fellows were called "Maxwellionists" because they were proponents of Maxwell's theories.
> 
> ...


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I think you are being a bit pedantic here guys. There's an old saying ...

"theoretical physicists attack and drive back the frontiers of knowlege" ... so the likes of Galileo, Newton, Einstein, Maxwell and many others.

Given this knowledge, then "engineers come along and put it to good use" (or bad use, if they're military engineers ...but that is a relative viewpoint).

Einstein did not create the bomb with his simple Energy equals Mass equation. But he certainly showed that a massive amount of energy is obtainable from a very small amount of mass.

Revel in the knowledge that each one discovered, don't try to table them. (Hard thing to do anyway with the likes of Einstein).

(Gleam)


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I agree. 

But Maxwell was a theoretical physicist. Like Einstein, not that many had a clue what he was talking (or mathematicalling if there is such a word) about. Faraday was a friend of Maxwell but he was utterly perplexed because he didn't understand the mathematics (and Faraday was no dummy).

I personally see Maxwell as the Einstein of the 19th Century, but like Einstein, he was part of a very secluded clique who had any understanding of what he was saying. This doesn't lend itself to recognition by the public because even now, his ideas are quite complex and difficult to understand.

On the other hand, an oscillator, an aerial and a detector, are fairly straightforward things to get your head around. (Unless you've got a b1tch of a fault on an ST1200 synthesiser).

(Smoke)


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

R651400 said:


> Chas I was thinking of my days at LNC. Oersteds, Coulombs, Ohms, Farads, Henries, Volts, Amperes et al. Have I missed something in my senior years that there is a unit Maxwell or Einstein?


Yup - a Maxwell is a unit of magnetic flux. I remember this coming up in the classroom at Abdn Tech College in the late 60s and the instructor (Mac MacKinnon?) saying that Clerk Maxwell had been a professor at Marischal College, University of Aberdeen, with some items belonging to him being on display in the University museum.


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

I rather feel that this thread is going round in circles.

History shows that the minute someone proves something is possible others immediately start doing it, examples climbing Everest, the minute mile.

Pure scientists in effect prove the existance of or behaviour of something.
It then takes practical business men to push, pull and modify it and than make it do something practical which they can sell.

Quick question, "Who not only invented television, made it work and created the first usable system that the BBC used back in the early thirties.

The answer is Baird, BUT others developed a more useable and "better" system which is now used all over the world. Baird proved it could be done, BBC showed that it could be used, but others perfected the thing.

C'est la view 
de chas


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

R651400 said:


> Chas my apologies for keeping the thread in a spin or excuse pun, a state of flux.
> 
> Non need om, I have been in a constant spin for most of my life and I really dont need to excuse punishment!!
> de chas(Pint)


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

R651400 said:


> Constant spin?
> You and me both and still finding it difficult to step off the carousel!
> Punishment?
> Depends on one's personal interpretation. Non?


At 82 I dont want to step off the carousel, will be falling off soon enough
meanwhile c'est la vie jouyeuse
de chas


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

R651400 said:


> .
> Mimcoman, re quotes I thought the same and went through the em section of Admiralty Handbook 1938 Vol 1 and saw no reference to Maxwell.
> Google speak... Magnetic flux unit is Weber.


Well, not wanting to start a battle (especially with an old GND man(Thumb) ), but... 

My Google says:
"The compound derived CGS unit, the maxwell, abbreviated as Mx, is the unit for the magnetic flux. The unit was previously called a line. The unit name honors James Clerk Maxwell, who presented the unified theory of electromagnetism.
1 maxwell = 1 gauss * cm2 = 10–8 weber 
In a magnetic field of strength one gauss, one maxwell is the total flux across a surface of one square centimetre perpendicular to the field. 

Units of magnetic flux CGS units "

and Wikepia says:
"....in 1935, TC 1 recommended names for several electrical units, including the weber for the practical unit of magnetic flux (and the maxwell for the CGS unit)..."

(Draws sword and hides behind nearest tree(Night) )


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

Fit like, R651400:

Thanks for reply. Gee - You're up late. I thought I was the only one around in NW Europe at this time of day....

Up 2555/1856 - turn number 2 ...


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I suppose that the moment something is "invented" and a working prototype built, a large number of others will suddenly appear and say "that was easy, anyone could have thought of that." I belief Lee de Forest produced the first triode, but didn't really find a use for it - but - he still produced it and deserves great credit for that! Some people can start the ball rolling, others can keep it rolling. Team effort!
Bob


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

> Team effort!


The phrase 'standing on the shoulders of giants' is often attributed to Newton, although my guess is all the pioneers have had similar opinions. Each one puts another rung in the ladder, and allows the next in line to climb a bit higher.

Is it really important whether or not some unit is named after them ? surely their work and the new ground they gained is what is important. That can't be changed by any committee anywhere anytime.

As an example a physicist by the name of Theodor Kaluza started playing around with Einstein's General Relativity field equations many years ago. He decided on the novel idea of seeing what happened if you assumed there was another space dimension in addition to the three we all know and love. When he did this something amazing happened, Maxwell's equations emerged. By putting in this other dimension, he went some way to unifying fundamental forces in physics. Even Einstein was deeply impressed by these findings.

This work was largely forgotten for many decades until it was re-discovered with a vengeance, and developed into modern String Theory. Professor Kaluza might be largely forgotten by the public, but his work is for ever. And Maxwell was one of the giant's shoulders he was standing on.


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

*thanks*

[QUOTE=Mimcoman;2.
1 maxwell = 1 gauss * cm2 = 10–8 weber 
In a magnetic field of strength one gauss, one maxwell is the total flux across a surface of one square centimetre perpendicular to the field. 

Having spent most of my working life in what our government referred to as
"the leading edge of technology" I must thank you Mimcoman for I am suddenly aware that I could have lived my whole life and died without being aware of the information you posted.
As I am too far afield to buy you one I will drink it to your health
de chas(Pint)


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

charles henry said:


> Mimcoman;2.
> As I am too far afield to buy you one I will drink it to your health
> de chas(Pint)[/QUOTE said:
> 
> ...


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

> was as a mark of respect to the persons concerned.


I understand.

I must admit that some of the names of those units you couldn't have made up better:

e.g. Volt, Amp, Ohm. 

(I was always a bit dubious about the Mho, but I understand the logic, although I believe this is no longer the accepted unit of conductance).


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

BobClay said:


> I understand.
> 
> 
> 
> (I was always a bit dubious about the Mho, but I understand the logic, although I believe this is no longer the accepted unit of conductance).


I always thought Mho was Ohm's significant other....
de chas


----------

